
The Rise and Fall of Circus Freakshows - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/the-rise-and-fall-of-circus-freakshows/
======
thebear
See also the Wikipedia article about the movie "Freaks":

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freaks](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freaks)

------
hackhackin
Fascinating article.

